# Too Much Snow



## billski (Feb 16, 2012)

Romania, 10 Feb 2012


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can we get some of that Please!


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 16, 2012)

It's because everyone living on the 44.33 has not learned to say We love snow in Romanian


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 16, 2012)

Doesn't it just kill you?  Seems like everywhere except for the United States has good snow this year.  What the hell did we do to piss off the snow gods?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## marge.kilgus (Feb 16, 2012)

*snow report*

2 feet in Mammoth yesterday...finally some places in the west are getting snow!


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2012)

More wasted snow.  
I wonder how they can possibly heat their homes.  Once they clear the chimney they still have find the wood.  Or dig for it.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 23, 2012)

They're walking on top of those drifts. It must me rock solid! They'll have a heck of a mud season - that's if the floods don't wash it all away.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool satellite photo of Lebanon (the one in the Middle East):

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=77219


----------

